# My 29th Birthday Haul & gifts:)



## oracle1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey yall, Im a little late with this haul but better late than never.  So, I turned 29 on the 30th of September and here are some of my gifts and some of the things I bought myself.

I am absolutely in love with the color Grey (its my fave) I think you can tell
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Coach OP art large Sabrina bag
Coach Kathleen Runner sneakers
Coach madison op art small wallet
Paula Abdul Lucky 7 star ring
Rubber Grey rhinestone watch
Serina Williams rings of bling pewter bracelet
Revlon Colorstay Caramel foundation
Revlon Nude Attitude l/s
MAC Our Pick l/s
MAC Freckletone l/s
IMAN Clay 3 foundation stick
Sephora Matte #2 e/s
Urban Decay Revolver e/s
Posner Light/Medium Concealer (amazing stuff)
Ruby Kisses blemish control powder in golden brown (amazing stuff)
Iris 10 drawer storage system from staples(luv it)


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Oct 11, 2009)

Lovely things, happy belated birthday!


----------



## Ebbychina (Oct 11, 2009)

Holy Shizzle, those Coach items are the business! I especially love the bag. Happy Birthday hun and enjoy your goodies!!!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Oct 11, 2009)

those coach shoes are gorgeous. If you have a macys near you rightn ow their running a special 15 percent off on pair of shoes, 20 percent off 2 or 30% off 3 Coach is included in this sale all shoes are but the everyday special values its an awesome sale I didnt take advantage of it cause my macys by me just got their inventory of coach they never had their shoes before so their variety was small.


----------



## Ebbychina (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_those coach shoes are gorgeous. If you have a macys near you rightn ow their running a special 15 percent off on pair of shoes, 20 percent off 2 or 30% off 3 Coach is included in this sale all shoes are but the everyday special values its an awesome sale I didnt take advantage of it cause my macys by me just got their inventory of coach they never had their shoes before so their variety was small._

 
Thanks so much for the info!! I am inspired by that bag (lol)


----------



## oracle1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_those coach shoes are gorgeous. If you have a macys near you rightn ow their running a special 15 percent off on pair of shoes, 20 percent off 2 or 30% off 3 Coach is included in this sale all shoes are but the everyday special values its an awesome sale I didnt take advantage of it cause my macys by me just got their inventory of coach they never had their shoes before so their variety was small._

 

Gurl, I already know, lol I went to my local Macy's today I think Im gonna pick up some more stuff.  Thanks again


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, nice haul!!!


----------



## nunu (Oct 11, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday!! you've got some great stuff!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday...Enjoy!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice haul!  I love the purse!!


----------



## AshleyTatton (Oct 11, 2009)

Well I'm going to go by staples today and look for that 10 drawer storage! Right now I have two 3 stacks stacked on top of each other and it's just not enough. That'd be perfect. Happy Birthday doll, great haul, lovin grey too!


----------



## oracle1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AshleyTatton* 

 
_Well I'm going to go by staples today and look for that 10 drawer storage! Right now I have two 3 stacks stacked on top of each other and it's just not enough. That'd be perfect. Happy Birthday doll, great haul, lovin grey too!_

 

Thanks hun, I ordered it from staples online.  I called around to a bunch of staples stores in my area and none of them had it.  Not sure but it might only be sold online.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh my garsh!!! What a nice haul!!!!!!!! U just totally made grey my 2nd favorite color!!! First is pink!


----------



## Sass (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice!  I have to get that storage system.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 12, 2009)

I have never seen so many grey accessories.  I love it!


----------



## lushious_lips (Oct 12, 2009)

Great haul, Happy Belated Birthday.


----------



## n_c (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## VIC MAC (Oct 13, 2009)

I LOOOVVVEEE GREY TOOO....I have both those eyeshadows, and love them...but get your hands on ALUM from MAC - it's an amazing grey e/s - I'm sure you'll love it to pieces. Great stuff - that bag is super nice


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 15, 2009)

LOVE the bag! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Oct 15, 2009)

that purse and shoes and wallet and bracelt and watch LOL  I WANT THEM ALL


----------



## oracle1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VIC MAC* 

 
_I LOOOVVVEEE GREY TOOO....I have both those eyeshadows, and love them...but get your hands on ALUM from MAC - it's an amazing grey e/s - I'm sure you'll love it to pieces. Great stuff - that bag is super nice _

 

Thanks sweetie I will check it out


----------

